# Radiation Oncology Coder Remote



## Leda (Oct 15, 2018)

Experienced Radiation Oncology Coder looking for Remote working opportunity.   My experience includes Coding, Auditing and Training.  

LEDA AMORE, CPC ROCC
204 W 31st Street   Vancouver, WA  98660
(360) 241-0460  coderleda@gmail.com 



Experienced Certified Radiation Medicine Coder with focus on accuracy and efficiency.  Reliable multi-tasker with commercial and private insurance billing experience.  Coding trainer/educator.   

SKILLS / QUALIFICATIONS

> Medical Coding & Billing		> Front Office Procedures		> Microsoft Office  
> Scheduling		                	> Extensive Customer Service	> EOB Reconciliation		
> ICD9/ICD10/CPT/HCPCS   	> Self-Starter / Highly Motivated       > Detail Oriented / Organized
> Insurance Claim Appeals                > Team Player / Quick Learner	

WORK EXPERIENCE

Radiation Oncology Coder/Auditor
HCTec						Remote				8/17-Current
Contract Coder/Auditor and Follow Up representative for a New York hospital in the Bronx.  Coding E&M encounters and treatment courses, providing documentation quality review, training staff and following up on denied claims.   Working in EPIC and ARIA

Revenue Cycle Manager
Meridian Park Radiation Oncology Center                 Tualatin, OR				5/16-2/17
Moving Clinic from paper charts to electronic medical records.   Handling all patient issues related to billing and coding including offering payment options.   Coding all charges daily, charge entry.  Providing Physician and Ancillary staff with documentation, coding updates and training. Reviewing and correcting old AR.  Training billing staff.   Processing appeals.  Claim denial management. EPIC   MOSAIQ

Medical Coder-Radiation Oncology
Oregon Health & Science University                          Portland, OR	12/09-5/16
Coding Hospital and Professional Charges for Multi-location Radiation Medicine Clinics.  Following up with Physician staff members on documentation requests.  Training ancillary staff members in the use of procedure and diagnosis codes.  Updating all staff members with Coding changes, rules and guidelines.  Working with back-end processing on insurance denials and appeals by providing printed documentation and training. Train Coders in EPIC, MOSAIQ and ARIA.      

Reimbursement Specialist				
University Medical Group				 Portland, OR				04/08 – 12/09 
Determining claims status, appealing denied claims.  Sending corrected claims, chart notes, correcting patient demographics and billing information. 

Image Service  Representative
Southwest Washington Medical Center		Vancouver, WA			2/03 – 7/06
Assisting Radiologists in Reading Rooms, fill requests for images for legal purposes, maintain patient Xray files, fill all Medical Facility requests for reports and Multi Media images.   Imaging Service Rep using PACS.  Helped move Diagnostic Imaging from hardcopy films to Centricity.


CERTIFICATIONS

Certified Professional Coder						                                     2007
Member of American Academy of Professional Coders
Education Officer-Portland Metro Chapter     AAPC    	2010
Radiation Oncology Certified Coder     AMAC	2012





EDUCATION

Concord Career Institute				Portland, OR		                         2007	 
Insurance Coding & Billing Specialist Program				Diploma


----------



## kkuck (Oct 16, 2018)

Please call Ronda @ 615-372-3395.


----------

